# Automatische Weiterleitung abhängig von php-Variablen



## BuRNHeLL (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi Ho,

also ich möchte gern eine automatische Weiterleitung erstellen.

Und zwar abhängig von einer Datenbankabfrage. Es soll auf der Seite eine Abfrage in einer Datenbank gemacht werden und je nachdem ob nun beispielsweise aus der Datenbank der Wert 1 ausgelesen wird, soll die Weiterleitung auf eine bestimmte URL erfolgen. Wird aber der Wert 2 ausgelesen, soll die Weiterleitung auf eine andere URL erfolgen.

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich das realisiere?


----------



## Fabian H (8. Dezember 2003)

So schwierig?

```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5;url=<?php
if ($foo) {
    echo "index1.php";
} else {
    echo "index2.php";
} ?>">
```

Und ab in den Header damit!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich gehe mal davon aus, das du die PHP abfrage hinbekommst. Für das weitere Beispiel nehme ich einfach mal an, dein Wert ist in $wert gespeichert...


```
<html>
<head>
    <script type="text/javascript">
      if(<?php echo $wert; ?> == 'DeinVergleichswert1){
        this.location.href = 'deineNeueUrl.de';
      }else if((<?php echo $wert; ?> == 'DeinVergleichswert2){
        this.location.href = 'deineNeueUrl2.de';
      }else{
        this.location.href = 'ganzWoAnders.de';
      }
    </script>
</head>
```

du "echost"  die Variablen einfach in die Javascript abfrage....

bye


//Edit: mach aber lieber Fabiansversion - is kürzer uns JS unabhängig


----------



## BuRNHeLL (9. Dezember 2003)

na gut, das iss ja echt einfach. Ich war mich nicht im Klaren darüber, dass ich im <head> php Code einbauen darf.

Danke erst mal...ich probier das mal...


----------

